# largest wing-spand.



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

i was wondering what the largest wing-spand on a PIGEON is. i know that egyptian swifts have pretty large wing-spands but are they the bigest?


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

The victorian crown pigeon is the biggest and have the biggest wing span of about 3 feet.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

If you're talking domestics, most likely is the European version of the Runt. (They have longer flight feathers than the American versions). The wing span is on the order of three feet (one meter)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hungarian Giant House Pigeons have wingspans of up to 40 inches.


----------

